# How can I be Happy?



## Michael. (Mar 25, 2014)

.


How can I be Happy?
.



A short Humanist video 
exploring what makes people happy.
.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Tvz0mmF6NW4#t=150

.​


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Not so sure Stephen is the best one to present this. I like him very much but his philosophy doens't seem to be working that well for him:

"Stephen Fry has revealed that he attempted suicide last year but was saved by his producer, who found him unconscious in a hotel room.
The actor, writer and presenter, who suffers from bipolar disorder, has previously spoken of earlier suicide attempts, including the first when he was 17, but told an audience in London on Monday night that he had never spoken about the latest incident, which occurred when he was filming abroad.
Fry, who is president of the mental health charity Mind, said: "I am the victim of my own moods, more than most people are perhaps, in as much as I have a condition which requires me to take medication so that I don't get either too hyper or too depressed to the point of suicide.
[FONT=AgateSans, Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif]I will [/FONT]go as far as to tell you that I attempted it last year, so I'm not always happy – this is the first time I've said this in public, but I might as well."


​


----------



## Michael. (Mar 25, 2014)

.

That particular presentation arrived with some other material and I thought it was worth passing it on.

Bipolar affective disorder is a serious condition (sometimes called bipolar disorder or manic depression) where you suffer from periods of depression 
and periods of mania or hypomania. 

Treatment with mood stabiliser medicines such as lithium or antipsychotic medicines help keep your mood within normal limits.

The illness disrupts many lives and is generally a lifelong condition.

Some people's mood recovers completely between episodes of mania or depression. In others, their mood does not completely recover.

I see nothing wrong with him doing the video clip and if anything it might help his condition.

I have encountered many people who suffer from this illness and witnessed the complete change in behaviour as a result of the mood swings.

I wish him well and hope that medication and other support help to keep it at bay.
.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> That particular presentation arrived with some other material and I thought it was worth passing it on.
> 
> ...



I have had inlaws and friends that are bi-polar. Very difficult to control though it is possible. Apparently he's still struggling in spite of all the positive things he does. I wish him well too, he's wonderfully talented and a national treasure.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Had I gone on to chase that little ol' doctorate degree wanted to explore happiness and motivation.  Guess my motivation just . . . faded...


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Had I gone on to chase that little ol' doctorate degree wanted to explore happiness and motivation.  Guess my motivation just . . . faded...



That's alright, in my early teenage years I wanted to be a psychiatrist. When I saw how much schooling was required I just turned up the Jimi Hendrix records and forgot about it.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 25, 2014)

Disappointment and frustration are a lot of hard work you have to make a picture in your mind of how things will be in the future and when they are not the same as the picture you can get disappointed or frustrated that it was not what you expected.
  I am lazy and have no expectations so I can enjoy what happens good or bad.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Gael said:


> That's alright, in my early teenage years I wanted to be a psychiatrist. When I saw how much schooling was required I just turned up the Jimi Hendrix records and forgot about it.



Thought I wanted to be a veterinarian at one point as a boy but decided against it upon observing how scared my pets were of them....


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Disappointment and frustration are a lot of hard work you have to make a picture in your mind of how things will be in the future and when they are not the same as the picture you can get disappointed or frustrated that it was not what you expected.
> I am lazy and have no expectations so I can enjoy what happens good or bad.



Wow, don't know if I ever heard that before. But if you're lazy that's probably true.
Me, I strive and have achieved and when I didn't was happy that I had the guts to make the effort.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Thought I wanted to be a veterinarian at one point as a boy but decided against it upon observing how scared my pets were of them....



:lol1:


----------



## d0ug (Mar 26, 2014)

Gael said:


> Wow, don't know if I ever heard that before. But if you're lazy that's probably true.
> Me, I strive and have achieved and when I didn't was happy that I had the guts to make the effort.



My achievements have been many and I am very happy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Disappointment and frustration are a lot of hard work you have to make a picture in your mind of how things will be in the future and when they are not the same as the picture you can get disappointed or frustrated that it was not what you expected.
> I am lazy and have no expectations so I can enjoy what happens good or bad.



That's very Taoist of you.


----------

